# How much time for Anubias to Attach to Rocks



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends !

I have about 6 Anubias in my tank and though they've been attached to seperate rocks (using fishing line and rubber bands) and have remained like this for the last 4 months, I find that they still have not attached to the rocks. Just wanted to request you to kindly guide me on how much time will it take for these to attach themselves to the rocks naturally.

Kindly advice.
Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

_Anubias_ are slow gorwers, but they should have begun to grow new roots and gain hold on the rocks by now. have you seen any new leaf growth?


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi there !

Thanks a lot for the kind reply and for guiding me. Yes, I've seen lots of new growth - new roots and leaves... but for some reason the the roots are not growing 'on' the rocks and hence the plants are not attaching (imho)

I have 3 x 30W Tubelights on my 4 feet / 200 Liter tank and I also have DIY Co2 running thru a Glass Diffuser. 2 of the lights are normal aquarium tubelights sold at lfs (the ones that have a pinkish color shade and the other light is a normal white philips light) I ony switch the 2 pinkish lights on, as I've been facing a few algae problems on my Anubias leaves. So basically I have just 60W of light over my 200 Liter tank - Kindly guide me if this ok for my Anubias to survive and do fairly well ?

Also would like to mention that the Anubias are quite close to the light source / water surface as they are tied on to rocks, placed on a rock pile...

Kindly guide me regarding this...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

200 liters is about 52 gallons. So with 60W on your tank, then, you have very low light. Your Anubias will grow, albeit slower than their typical slow growth. 

As far as attaching, I put Anubias (petites) on wood. Rather than tieing them on, I wedge them in natural cracks in the wood and just let them grow.


----------



## cturner (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah I've experimented and attaching them to wood is alot faster than to rocks. They have a tendency to attach well to very grainy or rigid rock better than smooth rocks.


----------

